# Opinion on whether it will make it



## justinc468 (Jun 27, 2020)

I've got a r. yumbatos froglet that appears to have some issues. I believe the issue started when I pulled it probably a little too soon. It still had some of its tail. This happened because I was redoing the tank and removed a bromeliad that this one was in, I wasn't aware it was there when I flushed the bromeliad.

It has been extremely weak since then (April 8 photo of froglet with tadpoles).

I've seen it eat springtails and FF larvae but it seems to have slowed down feeding a lot. It is able to hop and seems decently active.

I currently have it in a sterlite shoebox size enclosure. Paper towel substrate with distilled water (treated with RO right) is the substrate with pothos and a few live oak leaves.

I have other froglets that were raised by the parents that look great and are healthy. This one is by itself and not in the regular grow out tank with the other 2 froglets.

Anything I should do or just let it be and see what happens?

When it came out of the brom:


















After tail absorbed:








Currently what its looking like:


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

I have one like this as well. No matter what it eats, it never really grows and seems to have a very slim torso. I haven't culled it, as it is just a permanent resident on my small, first level grow out tank now for a few months. Many frogs have come and gone, but it still remains. It eats melo's and springtails. Looks sort of the same as yours.

It does look a bit damp in there for it though. Try adding some dry leaves it can dry off on, and maybe cut down the spraying a bit. Keep feeding, and see what it does. Just wait it out.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

This is my little guy that I thought was never going to grow. The runt of his clutch, by far.

(_Ranitomeya sirensis_)

Just kept him in his own for a long time, fed him, and eventually he caught up.


----------



## Lincoln B (Jan 29, 2021)

@fishingguy12345 did he eventually become the same size as the others? Or was he always small in comparison? I just got a tiny Varadero that was raised by his parents but he’s super active and bold just small (4 months or so but especially small in comparison to the other 4 month olds that were presumably human raised).


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Lincoln B said:


> @fishingguy12345 did he eventually become the same size as the others? Or was he always small in comparison? I just got a tiny Varadero that was raised by his parents but he’s super active and bold just small (4 months or so but especially small in comparison to the other 4 month olds that were presumably human raised).


Yes, he's pretty much the exact same size as the rest. He's a bit leaner than the rest but he's not distinguishable if you don't know he was the runt.


----------



## Lincoln B (Jan 29, 2021)

@fishingguy12345 🙏🏼🙏🏼🙏🏼 He’s in a group so I was worried that he wouldn’t get considered when it comes to mating time. This is excellent news


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

For reference, mine is 5 months old now and looks like he should be maybe a month old. I doubt he will ever re-assimilate with any frogs. If I hadn't caught him and separated him because he was skinny, he would be long dead and not have been able to compete for food.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Chris S said:


> For reference, mine is 5 months old now and looks like he should be maybe a month old. I doubt he will ever re-assimilate with any frogs. If I hadn't caught him and separated him because he was skinny, he would be long dead and not have been able to compete for food.


Whoa. That's pretty extreme. My guy wasn't nearly so slow developing. He's about 9 months now, but at about 5 month's old he was noticeably smaller than the other froglets from his clutch (about 2/3 the size of his clutch mates). This is the hungriest sirensis I've had, it almost NEVER leaves much of a distance from the feeding location. Always there waiting and hunting


----------



## justinc468 (Jun 27, 2020)

Interesting, thanks for the replies. Ill put some more dry leaves / dry out the paper towels. 

I originally thought it was SLS but doesn't appear to be that.


----------



## justinc468 (Jun 27, 2020)

Well, the froglet passed away sometime last night. Just never wanted to eat. I saw it go after some melos and spit them out a few days ago. I guess it had some issues.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Sorry to hear that! 

I lost a froglet yesterday (didn't survive the transition from tadpole to emerging as a froglet), sometimes these things just happen


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

That skinny torso, just as it connects to the legs, is never a good sign. My guy looks like that too...and I suspect as soon as I can't give him TLC, he will die.


----------



## justinc468 (Jun 27, 2020)

Yea when I started seeing the skinny rear end I had a feeling the little guy wasn't going to make it.


----------

